

App Store promo codes now work internationally - tom_ilsinszki
http://www.tipb.com/2010/12/08/promo-codes-work-international-app-stores/

======
kanny96
This will enable developers to get their apps reviewed/tested easily as there
are many reviewers outside US. Earlier many of the apps couldn't fully utilize
their quota of 50 promo codes.

